# Audio / Video >  DigoTV vai FlexBox tūneru failure

## australia

Sveiki!
vai kāds zin kāpēc viņi sprāgst nost? (deg sarkanā diode un nav citu dzīvības pazīmju)

----------


## osscar

gadās ka, ja mie pārkarst ...

----------


## australia

mainot pa garantiju vienu no agregātiem, menedžeris teicās, ka laikam procesors genoht. šodien nodevu vēl divus.

----------


## Didzis

Nav tur nekāds procesors beigts, bet gan viens konkrēts elektrolīts nobeidzies. Saremontēt var piecu minūšu laikā. Es runājos ar konkrētiem vīriem, kuri remontē tos aparātus pa garantiju. Menedžeris jau nezin aiz kura gala lodāmurs jātur   ::  Sākumā jau man arī tie garantijas remontmeistari negribeja neko teikt, bet kad saprata, ka es jau vairāk kā trīsdesmit gadus zinu aiz kura gala lodāmurs jātur   ::  , pastāstīja , kur problēmas. Interesanti, ka viņiem nav ne šo uztvērēju shēmas, ne remontinstrukcijas, bet nu vainas gan aparātiem klasiskas. Netur impulsu barbloka izejā esošie ķīniešu kondensatori. Ja kādam konkrēta interese, tad varu ielikt bildi, kurš kondensators beigts. Vienīgi, ja pats ķersies klāt tad var būt problēmas ar tālako garantiju.

----------


## australia

Nū, dajoš bildi vai kondiķa nummuru
tāpēc jau cepu šo topiku  ::

----------


## australia

skatos, ka paši barokļi vizuāli detaļu izvietojumā atšķiras (digo un flex)

----------


## Didzis

Ar sarkano apvilku kondensatoru, kurš vainīgs, ja aparātam deg sarkana diode un nekas vairāk nenotiek. Vēl mēdz jukt ar zaļo apvilktie kondensatori. Vārdu sakot tie, kuri blakus barošanas štekerim uz mātesplates. Ja nejūtaties spēcīgi lodēšanā, tad labāk vediet uz garantijas darbnīcu, citādak, ja būs cits defekts, tad garantija zaudēta. Protams, ja taisnas rokas, tad neviens garantijas meistars nevarēs pateikt, ka uztvērējā kāds jau ko lodējis. Tieši par to jau man bija runa ar tie oficiālajiem meistariem. Viņi gan saprata, ka nebūs spējīgi manus lodejumus atšķirt no orģinālajiem, bet es jau ar savu pieredzi sū** nesataisīšu. Cita lieta, kāds nepraša ar līkam rokām. Tāds "speciālists" jau savas "pēdas" nepratīs noslēpt un pareizi vien ir, ka tad garantijas vairāk nebūs   ::

----------


## australia

tencinu.
gan jau šis noderēs daudziem pēcgarantijas lietotājiem.
jo statistika ir diezgan graujoša. no kādiem padsmit iegādātiem aparātiem četriem ir pisec   ::

----------


## Texx

Didzim taisnība par tiem kondensatoriem. Lielākajā daļā gadījumu, kad redzēti šādi aparāti, tā arī ir bijis. Kaut gan ir bijuši reti gadījumi, kad ciparu daļā kaut kas nosvilst. Tad gan remontēt neatmaksājas.

----------


## Melvins

Paldies.
Tēma tieši laikā - dots FlexBox T101.
Defekts - pastrādājot 30min vai kādu 1h, ekrāns paliek melnbalts.
Palīdz aprāta izslēgšana + ieslēgšana atpakaļ.
...
Garantijas scenārijs ir sekojošs - vienu aparātu mums jau samainīja.
Pie otra aparāta onkulis YOTA ar pārliecību apgalvo, ka vainīgs tīkla spriegums laukos (esot nestabils, lēkājot utt). Un Rīgā tā nenotiekot  :: 
Uz maniem apaglvojumiem - ka varbūt tad šim modelim ir pavārgs stabilizācijas bloks?, un vaina viņā?... seko atbilde - mēs te Rīgā viņu patestēsim 24h, ja viss būs Ok, tad nevaram Jums palīdzēt... uz laukiem nebrauksim  :: .
Manuprāt... izteikta klientu čakarēšana, ar ko nezinu, kā cīnīties.
Pagaidām neesmu nopircis citu dekoderi - un katreiz lamājoties ziņām, vai filmai pa vidu - slēdzu viņu iekšā/laukā.
Ir idejas?, kā novērst?...
ps: ir doma nolikt vecu UPS'i - kādu stabilizācijas bloku no kompja, bet nu... tas arī nav īpaši Ok, manuprāt.

----------


## kaspich

sveiks!

komunikaacijai izmanto nevis RGB, bet komplekso videosignaalu?
tad gljuks vareetu buut arii tv. 
kraasu signaala PLL navarots noraujaas un TV atrubii kraasu apstraadi.
ja TV ir USSR razhojums ar kaadu PAL bloku, es liktu uz to, ne tuneri. vnk izsleedzot/iesleedzot, PLL atkal nosinhronizeejas, un krasas ir.
ja piesleegums un apriikojums atbilst, atrauj TV, atrodi submoduli. pie chIpa buus pieskanjoshanas C. grozot to, krasaam buutu jaauzrodas. 
var buut, ka liidziiga operaacija jaaizveic tajaa kastelee [ja vien tur nav advanceetaaka PLL sisteema -mok kaads zin precizaak].
bet, peec barotaaja toch tas neizklausaas [un baroshanas sprieguma].

----------


## Melvins

> sveiks!
> 
> komunikaacijai izmanto nevis RGB, bet komplekso videosignaalu?
> tad gljuks vareetu buut arii tv. 
> kraasu signaala PLL navarots noraujaas un TV atrubii kraasu apstraadi.
> ja TV ir USSR razhojums ar kaadu PAL bloku, es liktu uz to, ne tuneri. vnk izsleedzot/iesleedzot, PLL atkal nosinhronizeejas, un krasas ir.
> ja piesleegums un apriikojums atbilst, atrauj TV, atrodi submoduli. pie chIpa buus pieskanjoshanas C. grozot to, krasaam buutu jaauzrodas. 
> var buut, ka liidziiga operaacija jaaizveic tajaa kastelee [ja vien tur nav advanceetaaka PLL sisteema -mok kaads zin precizaak].
> bet, peec barotaaja toch tas neizklausaas [un baroshanas sprieguma].


 RGB tiek izmantots DVD atskaņotājam, tas FlexBox pieslēgts TV ar prastām tulpītēm (2 skaņai, 1 - video).
TV kaut kāds kineskopa, prastais ķīniešu, 29 collas - Elenberg (pirkts pirms 3 gadiem RIMI).

Jap,
varētu but vaina - kā saki, kad nobrūk signāls  :: 
Lieta tāda, ka arī YOTA onkuls stāstīja man līdzīgas lietas - par lētiem, vai veciem TV un sinhronizāciju.
(vienīgais... cik saprotu, šis defekts tikai šiem FlexBox T101 esot).
Paldies.

----------


## kaspich

nu, ja tieshaam nobruuk tas PLL [izskataas], tad princips sekojosh: videosignals [melns/balts] tiek papildinaats ar kraasu info [magjiskie 4.43mhz nesoshaa, slaapeeta, blablabla] un tv dara preteejo - meegjina nokjert tos maskeetos 4.43 un atdaliit. ja nespeej nokjert: saka, ka nav PAL. vaina var buut abos. ja redzi pieskanjoshanas C tajaa tuneriitii, pagrozi to, ja tur nav - TV. ja vinjiem taa nesoshaa F peld, risinaajums [radikaals] nav. tas ir elementu kvalitaates jautaajums. sensenos laikos tas bija normaali: rada melnbaltu - vaaku nost, un 1min laikaa ir bilde. varbuut izdodas iegroziit taa, ka ir kraasas visu laiku. ja paveicaas.. jeb arii - ja ir rgb out un tv ir rgb in, laist caur tiem. tad gljuks nevareetu buut..

----------


## JDat

Pirms grozīšanas varbūt veikt glupu testu un pamēģināt Flexi pie cita TV. Lai ir saprotams kurā kastē ir vaina. Tas tā, gadījumam ja nejūtas drošs par regulēšanu...

----------


## kaspich

nebuus iisti jeega. jo PLL nodroshina kaut kaadu sakjershanas joslu. reaaliem aparaatiem nekad nav ideali simetrisks tas 4.43 viduspunkts [ja buutu - nebuutu probleemas]. tb, ja otram raada - tikpat labi otram neraadiis veesaakaa dienaa..  :: 
un abi divi TV buus ok, bet F braukaa tam tuunerim.. 
driizaak to tuuneri ledusskapii. ja tad nezuud bilde - taatad, F brauc prom tuunerim. bet arii - hvz, cik daudz. var buut vnk sagadiishanas [shai tuneru partijai viduspunkts bisku pa labi, TV bisku pa kreisi].

----------


## mehanikis

man remontā šie uztvērēji kā viens ar barokļa/kondiķu problēmām, citas vainas tā vēl arī nebija, draugam remontdarbnīcā ar tas pats  ::  es kkad biju uzracis kkādas shēmas, viņas iet vairākiem uztvērējiem, tipa katram uztvērējam savu netaisa, bet ņem vienu, un ja čips patiešām lido tad ir jēga mainīt  ::  nekā paņemt citu? tā pat arī SAT uztvērējiem  ::

----------


## kaspich

a prichom shis staasts?  :: 
jeb par teemu - neatkariigi no problemas vainiigi kondensatori?  ::

----------


## ansius

> jeb par teemu - neatkariigi no problemas vainiigi kondensatori?


 Nē nu pa tavam jau var izmest visas iekšas ārā un uzbūvēt jaunu un ielikt iekšā, tikai vai tiešām tas ir tā vērts 40Ls vērtai kastei?  ::

----------


## kaspich

nee, pa manam vnk ir jaarubii elementaaras lietas, nevis jaamaina mistiski kondensatori, nezinot kas vainas, un pat nerubiijot teemu [peedeejo 2 lapu gadijumaa kondensatori nekadi nav pie vainas].

----------


## Long

Liels paldies Didzim par norādi uz kondensatoru!  ::   Tikko vienu Digo atdzīvināju. 
Nomainītajam 100uF16V kondensatoram bija tikai 36uF. Interesanti, kas notiek ar pārējiem elektrolītiem tajos DigoTV?

----------


## Didzis

Sprāgst kā mušas konkrētie divi kondensātori. Vosmaz man rokās nav nācis aparāts, kuram būtu beigti citi komdensātori. Domāju, ka ražotājs vienkārši neveiksmīgi iepircis porciju ar kondensatoriem. Man ir viens Flexbox no pašiem pirmajiem un tam neviens elektrolīts nav nobeidzies.

----------


## australia

Didzi, kurš tieši ir tas 'otrais' sprāgstošākais?

----------


## Didzis

Viens 100 mikrofaradu uz 16V kondensators stāv sānos štekerim, kurš pienak no barbloka. Otrs tāds pats kondensators tieši galā tam štekerim. Tur tikai divi tie sū**  vien ir.  Sprāgst tas kurš galā, bet es vienmēr mainu abus un lieku uz 25V.  iezīmēju billdē abus kondensātorus ar sarkanu krustu.

----------


## Danielr

Sveiki!
  Ieteikums tiem, kas paši maina elektrolītus:esiet uzmanīgi pērkot kondensatorus, impulsu barošanas blokiem ir nepieciešami kondensatori ar zemu virknes indukciju(low ESR).
  Fleksim shēmu nēesmu skatījis, bet vai pašam barošanas blokam nav filtra kondensātoru?Visa shēma "turās" uz šiem 100mkF?
Iespējams ir jāpārbauda un jāmaina arī pašam barošanas blokam filtra kondensātori.Tur jābūt 1000-3000mkF,ja tie ir bojāti tad jauni
ielodētie uz 100mkF būs uz neilgu laiku, jo pulsāciju strāva tos atkal "izvārīs".
Būs pašam arī kāds Fleksis jāpajauc.

----------


## Vikings

Pirmkārt - ESR ir virknes pretestība, nevis indiktivitāte. Virknes induktivitāte ir ESL.
Otrkārt - varu tik tiešām apstiprināt, ka nomainot konkrēto kondensatoru šis aparāts atgriežas dzīvē - pašam bija viens gadījums.
Treškārt - ja nekļūdos tad konkrētais kondensators stāv uz "mātesplates" esoša impulsu pārveidotāja izejā. Tas nozīmē, ka lielā barokļa izejas kondiķi tur ņipričom.

Bet jā, piekrītu, specifiskās lietās noteikti jāiedziļinas vairāk parametros kā tikai kondiķa spriegumā un kapacitātē.

----------


## Didzis

nebūtu jau skilti, ja kāds elektronikas fans pateiktu kurā bodē nopirkt konkrēta ražotāja kondensātorus, kuri nodrošinātu normālu ilglaicīgu darbību impulsu barblokā. Citādāk cilvēks nopirks kondensatorus Ladgalīte pa desmit santīmiem un atkal flexsis nosprāgs. Man nav laika ar to nodarboties.Es lodēju kautkādus Jamicon jo tādi mājā kastītē stāvl   ::  , bet tai firmai jau kondensatori ir dažādi.

----------


## Danielr

Atvainojos, biju domājis ESL(equivalent series inductance) uzrakstīju ESR(ESR = Equivalent Series Resistance).
Pārsvarā jau šie abi parametri ir zemi kondensatoriem kuri ir paredzēti filtrēt augstfrekvences pulsācijas.
Es nestrīdos ka šie elektrolīti nav bojāti, viņi ir bojāti.Ja kādam ir iespēja ar oscilloskopu pārbaudīt
pārējiem spriegumiem pulsācijas tas ir jādara, iespējams vēl kāds ir bojāts.
Domāju arī, ka 100mkF kapacitāte ir par mazu, es liktu 220mkF vai 470mkF.
Manējais Fleksis arī stāv uz palodzes, uz indikatora tikai sarkana standby diode un nekas nenotiek.

----------


## Vikings

100uF var būt pilnīgi pietiekami, tas atkarīgs no pārveidotāja darba frekvences un slodzes patēriņa strāvas.

----------


## Danielr

Jā piekrītu, tā tas ir.Jaukšu savējo, mērīšu strāvas un pulsācijas.Pagaidām tikai zinu ka tas ir
PWM FSEZ1016A, 43kHz, 0,6A-1.0A.Kādas ķēdes baro nezinu.Spriegumus nezinu.

----------


## Didzis

Da pofig ko tas pārveidotājs baro. Tāpat jau shēmas tiem aparātiem nav un visdrīzāk nebūs   ::   Ielodē jaunu kondensatoru un nelauzi galvu. Negribi likt 100uF, liec lielāku. Tak tas pilnīgi pofig. Es lieku uz 25V, jo tādi man vienkārši ir un neiešu tak speciali iet uz bodi pirkt.  470uF tur fiziski solīdi nevar ielikt.

----------


## Danielr

Es jau tikai par to, lai saprastu, ja tā ir aprēķinu un projekta kļūda, lai man sev un visiem paziņām Flekšiem, un es domāju arī DigoTV, reizi gadā
nav jābrauc un jālodē jauni elektrolīti. Iespējams tā ir pašu detaļu slikta kvalitāte.

----------


## Didzis

Drīzāk jau slikta elektrolītu partija. Man Flexboxsis no pašiem pirmajiem darbojas bez problēmām, bet visi pedejie pirktie sprāgst kā mušas.

----------


## Danielr

Nu paldies par info.Tuvākajā laikā pārlodēšu.Pie reizes apskatīšu kas ko un ar ko baro.

----------


## Didzis

Ja ir laiks un vēlēšanās, tad noteikti izpēti to shēmu. Pēctam uzraksti, ko saskatīji.

----------


## australia

Vīri,
darbā ir gadījies 'fail's ar vienu DigoTV tūneri. Nav jau liela skāde, var izmest arī miskastē, bet moš ir risinājums.

Tika ieiets PIN maiņas sadaļā, nekādi cipari netika rakstīti, bet tika saspaidīts "OK". Un to PIN viņš ir uz kautko samainījis :]

----------


## Beard

> Drīzāk jau slikta elektrolītu partija. Man Flexboxsis no pašiem pirmajiem darbojas bez problēmām, bet visi pedejie pirktie sprāgst kā mušas.


 Tikko DigoTV nomainiiju Didzha ieteiktos kondiikjus. Tam, kursh Didzha bildee sarkanaa taisnstuurii - ESR=12.5 Ohm, C=55.4 mkF. Otro, kursh ar krustinju (ESR=2.8 Ohm, C=99.0mkF), mainiiju "pie reizes". Peec nomainjas - dekoders atdziivojas.

----------


## Isegrim

Padalies pieredzē - kāda _brandža_ tos sūdus taisa, lai citi neuzrautos. Skaidrs, ka ne Erevānā, bet armēņi jau nav vienīgie, kas uz to spējīgi. Kaut kāds logo tak uz tiem kondiķiem ir.

----------


## Beard

"Chang" uz capacitora raxtiic. Guo Chang Electronics Co., Ltd, cik pag00gleeju. Nasing speishel, daudzi razhotaaji uz nepareizaas elektroliita receptes savulaik uzraavushies.

----------


## Gunis

Paldies Didzim par padomu! Atnesa DIGO, noņēmos ar koņiem līdz bezsamaņai, un vienīgais, ko neizlodēju, bija īstais 100x16v, maliņā. Šajā sakarā par ESR metriem, varbūt kāds var ieteikt loģisku risinājumu, kur pirkt, pa cik pirkt, vai taisīt pašam? Shēmas ir kādas trīs, četras. Atvainojos par jautājumu šajā sadaļā, jo uz meklētāja ESR neatsaucās.

----------


## JDat

Navar vienkārši nopirkt elfā low ESR kodierus un nomainīt? Ko tur daudz mērīt?

----------


## Osvalds007

> nebūtu jau skilti, ja kāds elektronikas fans pateiktu kurā bodē nopirkt konkrēta ražotāja kondensātorus, kuri nodrošinātu normālu ilglaicīgu darbību impulsu barblokā. Citādāk cilvēks nopirks kondensatorus Ladgalīte pa desmit santīmiem un atkal flexsis nosprāgs. Man nav laika ar to nodarboties.Es lodēju kautkādus Jamicon jo tādi mājā kastītē stāvl   , bet tai firmai jau kondensatori ir dažādi.


 Priekš impulsu barokļiem ņemu ZLJ no Rubycon , pasūtu Elfa.
http://www.rubycon.co.jp/en/products...r02/index.html

----------


## toxo

Same shit, different story... Tas pats augstākminētais Flexbox. Strādāja labi, līdz kādu dienu - mēms. Ne kāda indikācijas gaismiņa ne kā. Nu ko, kamdēļ pašam bakstīties, ja ir garantijas remonts. Taisos jau šamo pakot iekšā, līdz pamanīju, ka uzlīme (standarta warranty void if seal Is broken) ir ieplēsta... Rupji nolamāojs uz mājiniekiem, ņēmu štumus rokā lai vērtu vaļā un skatītos kas ir ar kondieriem. Liels bija pārsteigums, bet šie jau ir nomainīti  ::  Lodējumu kvalitāte kā 7. klases līmenī. Tad nu ķēros no viena gala klāt un skatīju, ko tas barbloks dod laukā. Un te nu sākas bēda - visos izvados nav nekā. Un šeit arī manas zināšanas par tālāko remontu beidzas. Baroklis pamiris, bet zināšanu kur un kā noteikt vainu (zinu - smieklīgi, nav to detaļu tik daudz, bet man ir robi pašos pamatos, kas liedz man noteikt problēmas cēloni).

Ja nu kādam ir kas līdzīgs bijis, vai kāds ieteikums - lūdzams padalīties. Degoši tas nav, jo tāpat neko vairāk par FTA neskatījos uz šamā.

----------


## Didzis

Saliec visu smuki atpakaļ un nes uz garantiju. Tas,ka uzlīme noplēsta pifig. Kondensatorus vidreīzāk jau nomainījuši servisā pirms pārdošanas. Darba kultūra gan brirsmīga, bet nevar jau lamāt tos servisa večus. Diez vai kāds te labāk  izdarītu,kad dienā vajag pārtaisīt simtiem uztvērēju.

----------


## Ints

Labdien!
Ir mazliet cita rakstura problēma ar Digo. Sākotnēji kaste neslēdzās iekšā, sarkanā diode, utt., kājau te aprakstīts. Pēc kondensatoru nomaiņas slēdzās normāli.
BET- skanējot kanālus, neko neatrod. Indikatori rāda, ka ir gan strenght, gan quality, taču sarakstā nekas neparādās.
Pamēģināju factory reset-tas pats.
Firmwari/softwari no mājaslapas nokačāt vairs nevar.
Ir kādas idejas?

----------


## Didzis

Kas notiek kad, rokas režīmā, skanē tikai vienu konkrētu kanālu?

----------


## Ints

Tas pats. Signāls ir, bet neko neatrod.

----------


## Dovjatinsh

viņam nevar uzlikt automātisko/manuālo meklēšanu?  Šādi varianti noder TVSTAR Lattelecom dekoderiem

----------


## Ints

Var, bet programmas tak neatpazīst!

----------


## urbis

Pirmajā reizē nomainīju jau pieminētos kondīšus ar Low ESR. Bija OK kādu gadu, pusotra. Atkal nomira.
Šoreiz pie vainas bija C90 10uF/25V (blakus procesoram) bija palicis tikai 6uF. Protams tāda sīkaļa man te nemētājās, tāpēc ieliku 100uF/16V. Strādā perfekti  ::

----------


## australia

nu, ja strādā, tad ok. bet 10x pārsniedzot vērtību visbiežāk var nestrādāt.
man gan vecmāmiņai vēl strādā (barošanā jau mainīti kondensatori). Viņa gan izslēdz pagarinātāju, kad neskatās. un labi vien ir. šie verķi ir nevis enerģijas vampīri, bet pilnīgs širpotrebs. ar pulti izslēdzot, nekas īsti netiek izslēgts. patēriņš nemainās.

----------


## Ints

Es par savu mironi tiku skaidrībā. Kaste, acīmredzot, nomesta zemē, vai sista ar kulaku,  rezultātā kautkur atsists vaļā procis. Kad piespiež to ar pirkstu, viss darbojas.
Saimnieks, mērga, klusēja, kā partizāns.

----------

